# VISE



## Kickstart (Feb 26, 2017)

I just picked up a newer vise for my BP, the old one I got with the machine is BP and has been welded on the moving jaw and has a light drag when turning the screw.

Shipping this would be way too expensive however anyone in the West TN area needing a BP vise can come pick it up for FREE.


----------



## Kickstart (May 16, 2017)

I can't believe I can't get rid of this


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 16, 2017)

Kickstart said:


> I can't believe I can't get rid of this



Maybe put it on craiglist.


----------

